# حصريا للمرة الثانية أمثلة محلولة على تصميم العناصر الخرسانية المسلحة بالكود الأمريكي



## سيف الدين مرزوق (23 أبريل 2008)

سبق و أن قدمت سابق نفس الموضوع لأحد الاصدارات الأقدم أما هذه المرة يسعدني أن أقدم للزملاء الأعزاء المهتمين بالتصميم حسب الكود الأمريكي هذا الموضوع CONCRETE-ACI 318-05 PCA NOTES و الملف يحوي الكود بالاضافة الى أمثلة محلولة بشكل تفصيلي و تشمل تصميم جميع العناصر الخرسانية لا تتردد في التحميل
هذا هو الرابط
مع خالص تحياتي
http://www.4shared.com/file/45085828/b2d8a3d3/NOTES.html?dirPwdVerified=9ace4cae


----------



## ماجدان (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي الفاضل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فيروزسهاد (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكور ، وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## eng_frg (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك ربى الجنان وابعد عنكم كل شيطان


----------



## almalak (23 أبريل 2008)

رزقك الله الجنة 

بارك الله فيك 

تحياتي


----------



## almalak (23 أبريل 2008)

هل هناك تصميم للعناصر الخرسانية بالكود السعودي ؟؟


----------



## faceless (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم و جزاك الله الخير


----------



## eng.walee (23 أبريل 2008)

thanks for this effort man


----------



## سيد طه محمد (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي الفاضل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نووور عبدالله (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل المفيد


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (24 أبريل 2008)

مهندس سيف الدين : 
جاري التحميل ولكن 
في ملفات م. ابراهيم عبد الشكور ( قمت بتنزيله الان من خلال My Folder) ما هو الرقم السري حيث انه مطلوب لفتح الملفات . معه الشكر


----------



## Jamal (24 أبريل 2008)

*Thanx*

thank you verrrry much


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (24 أبريل 2008)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> مهندس سيف الدين :
> جاري التحميل ولكن
> في ملفات م. ابراهيم عبد الشكور ( قمت بتنزيله الان من خلال My Folder) ما هو الرقم السري حيث انه مطلوب لفتح الملفات . معه الشكر



أخي العزيز كلمتا السر على التوالي هما:
الله ، الحافظ
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عاصم88 (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكور ،،،،،،،،،،
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على الجهد الطيب ،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## gold24 (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wisam2036 (24 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمددنيا (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكور وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس محمد باشا (26 أبريل 2008)

مشكور ... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (26 أبريل 2008)

Thank you
Is there is a copy in SI units?


----------



## Jamal (26 أبريل 2008)

Thank you
Is there a copy in SI units?


----------



## sallam1998 (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا


----------



## السرمدي (27 أبريل 2008)

شكراًللتعاون


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (26 يوليو 2008)

شكر الله لك ورزقك العلم النافع وبارك لك فيه


----------



## سحووره الأموره (26 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ولو ممكن نفس الموضوع بالكود المصرى


----------



## عدنان الكسجي (26 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووور اخي سيف الدين 
جاري التحميل


----------



## samersss (26 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## moss2000 (26 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخى الفاضل


----------



## مهندس عبقري (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هــاني العبـدلي (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير 

الله يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## محمد اوتوكاد (28 يوليو 2008)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيراً على هذا العمل الجميل 
وأرجو من طلاب الجامعات الهندسية بالاخص طلاب الهندسة المدنية الاستفادة من هذا العمل بشكل جيد 
م. محمد زهير 
أستاذ في كلية الهندسة - العراق


----------



## العبقرية (29 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يا هندسة بس ده كود سنة كام؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.ضياء علاء (29 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد محمد راجي (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير و رزقك رضاه


----------



## osama anter (29 يوليو 2008)

مشكور والله ياهندسة


----------



## ادهم السيوف (29 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## أمينة كرم (30 يوليو 2008)

Assalamo 3alaykoum wa rahmato allahi ta3ala wa barakatouhou,
jazakoum allahou khayran 3ala hada al Mawqi3


----------



## علاءعطية (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسة مدني (16 أغسطس 2008)

مشكو اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عدنان الياسري (16 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ايادالضالعي (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد*

*يسر إدارة الملتقى تهنئة الأعضاء المتميزين ، فألف مبارك هذا التميز مع تمنياتنا للجميع بدوام التوفيق و العطاء ..*​  
الأعضاء المتميزين : eng_ahmed_moh - شيراد الجزائر - فلسطين والنضال - م / ابراهيم قشانه - السيد صابر - مبتدىءلينوكس - أبو حمزة السلفي - ابراهيم الانصارى - ربى - يونس فاخر - احمد الغرباوي - الأبلق الفرد - محمد عبد الباسط - ahmed morshidy - علي السبيعي - مصطفى مسعد - ابو حذيفة - المبرمج الصغير - مصطفى محمد سليمان - الطموحة - وليد الحديدي - عاشق حب رسول الله - معمارية مسلمة - نعيم ابو كرم - mohamed hendy - Elassal
​ 

*

* *ملتقى المهندسين العرب > الملتقى الهندسي > الهندسة المـدنيـة **

 **طريقة ادخال لوحة اوتوكاد الى الاكسل و التعامل معها **أهلا وسهلا بكـ يا مهندس ايادالضالعي*
آخر زيارة لك كانت: 17-08-2008 الساعة 02:21 AM 
الرسائل الخاصة: غير مقروء *1*, من مجموع 1 رسالة. 

لوحة التحكمالتسجيلالتعليمـــاتقائمة الأعضاءالتقويممركز رفع الملفاتالمشاركات الجديدةالبحث




خيارات سريعة



تسجيل الخروج​ 
للتأكد من صحة الحديث قبل نشره اضغط هنا  - مشاكل التسجيل و تفعيل العضوية اضغط هنا*الهندسة المـدنيـة* ................ بإشراف : م . أبو بكر ، samersss 

البحث في المنتدى 
البحث المتقدم
خيارات سريعةمشاركات اليوماجعل كافة الأقسام مقروءةhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t45263.html#لوحة تحكم العضوتعديل التوقيعhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/profile.php?do=editprofileتعديل الخياراتخيارات متنوعةالرسائل الخاصةمواضيع مشترك بهاhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u272416.htmlالمتواجدون الآن
الذهاب إلى الصفحة... 


صفحة 1 من 12*1*2311>الأخيرة *»*



​ 
LinkBack



أدوات الموضوع



إبحث في الموضوع



التقييم:






#*1* (*permalink*) 

 



17-02-2007, 09:31 PM 
a.m




عضو متميز
تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2005
المشاركات: 532 
معدل تقييم المستوى: 0









*طريقة ادخال لوحة اوتوكاد الى الاكسل و التعامل معها* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
و الحمد لله رب العالمين
و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه اجمعين

أقدم لكم إخوتي هذا الشرح البسيط لكيفه إدراج لوحة ما من برنامج ما في برنامج الإكسل و التعامل معها 

و سأخصص هنا الشرح للوحة من برنامج الأوتوكاد , أريد أن أدرجها في برنامج الإكسل , ثم أقوم بتحويل صيغة الملف من أوتوكاد إلى JPEG أي صورة 
و ذلك ليسهل التعامل معها عند الحساب مثلا 
أولا – نقوم بفتح ورقة الإكسل التي نريد إدراج هذه الصورة فيها 





ألان قم بفتح ملف الأوتوكاد المطلوب 
مثلا أنا هنا أريد إدراج مخطط لعقدة الطابق من برنامج الأوتوكاد كما في الشكل 






الان نقوم بتظليل الشكل المطلوب كما هو معروف في برنامج الأوتوكاد , ثم نقوم بعملية النسخ (COPY )
كما في الشكل 





ألان كلك يمين ثم COPY
ثم نذهب إلى ورقة الإكسل 
و على الورقة أيضا كلك يمين و نختار لصق خاص 












بعد اختيار لصق خاص سيظهر مربع الحوار كما في الشكل اللاحق, اختر كما في الشكل 
مع ملاحظة التالي
الخيار الأول – يبقى الشكل بصيغة أوتوكاد و عند الضغط عليه بعد الإدراج دبل كلل سيظهر الشكل بصيغة الأوتوكاد أي ضمن برنامج الأوتوكاد
الخيار الثالث – للتحويل إلى صورة نقطية , عيبها استهلاك حجم كبير من الذاكرة 






ألان سيظهر الشكل على ورقة الإكسل , ألان يمكنك إجراء التعديلات على الشكل حسب الرغبة و يمكن القيام بذلك ( كما هو موضح على الشكل اللاحق ) كما يلي 
قف على الشكل و كلك يمين ثم اختر إظهار شريط أدوات الصورة 
الان يمكن ان نقتص من الصورة , و نعدل في ألوانها و تباينها و ..... كل ذلك من خلال هذا الشريط
مثلا للاقتصاص كما في الشكل اختر من شريط أدوات الصورة الرمز الموضوع ضمن العلامة الحمراء , ألان من أطراف الشكل الأربعة يمكن أن تنقص أو تضاعف من أبعاد الشكل 













لان لتكبير الشكل , دبل كلك على الشكل نفسه تظهر قائمة يمكن من خلالها اجراء كل ما يلزم 

هذا و بحمد الله 
ارجو ان يكون فيه ما ينفعكم و من الله التوفيق 
اخوكم 
ايمن مهنا ​*
__________________
*












م. ايمن​*


*المصحف الشريف ​*


*من مواضيعي 

**النسخة المحدثة من برنامج حصر الكميات و تحليل الاسعار *

*كتاب شرح برنامج الاكسل*


*نماذج جاهزة لحصر الكميات*

*كتاب ستاد برو*

*طريقة ادخال لوحة اوتوكاد*

*اعمال التشطيبات*
*

* 

 

​a.mمشاهدة ملفه الشخصيإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى a.mالبحث عن كافة المشاركات المكتوبة بواسطة a.mإضافة a.m إلى جهات الاتصال الخاصة بك
​
#*2* (*permalink*) 

 



18-02-2007, 06:17 AM 
أبوالنصر




جديد
تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2006
المشاركات: 1 
معدل تقييم المستوى: 0






شكرا على هذا المجهود وهذه المعلومات الرائعة , ولكن أريد أن أعرف كيف يمكننا الاستفادة عمليا من هذا التحويل من أتوكاد الى اكسل , أو بمعنى آخر ما المجالات التى يمكن تطبيق ذلك فيها , وهل يمكن استخدام هذه الخطوة في _حساب الكميات_ مثلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

 

​أبوالنصرمشاهدة ملفه الشخصيإرسال رسالة خاصة إلى أبوالنصرالبحث عن كافة المشاركات المكتوبة بواسطة أبوالنصرإضافة أبوالنصر إلى جهات الاتصال الخاصة بك
​
#*3* (*permalink*) 

 



18-02-2007, 09:07 PM 
a.m




عضو متميز
تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2005
المشاركات: 532 
معدل تقييم المستوى: 0






*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم و اشكر لك لطفك و ذوقك 

اولا كيف يمكن ان نستفيد من ذلك , فذلك يختلف من شخص الاخر و من موضوع لاخر

اما كيف استفيد انا اخي الكريم 

في الغالب اضيف هذم اللوحات كمرفق في نماذج الفواتير التى اقدمها 
كما انها تسهل عملية الحساب , اذ اضع ما اريد على اللوحة قبل ان ادرجها في الاكسل ثم اقوم بعمليات الحساب من خلالها ( اضع الابعاد , المقاطع , .. ) فلا احتاج لفتح اكثر من برنامج لاجراء عملياتي الحسابية 
كما استخدمها في طباعة ما اريد لاستخدامه داخل الموقع لاعطاء التعليمات , و بالتالي احافظ على مخططات المشروع سليمة 
و طبعا هناك استخدامات كثيرة , لا مجال لذكرها

اما ان ادراجها يمكنني من اجراء اعمال الحصر بشكل تلقائي فذلك غير ممكن 
اكرر شكري لمرورك الكريم 

وستجدني حاضرا متى تشاء اخي الكريم ​*
​


----------



## علي ماجد لفته (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## ahmed_civil (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جدا اخى


----------



## ahmed_civil (22 أغسطس 2008)

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ........


----------



## silo (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## حبوكا (4 سبتمبر 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## راسم النعيمي (5 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## علي نصير المالكي (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا..........


----------



## علي نصير المالكي (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل المفيد ...جدا ....


----------



## علي نصير المالكي (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الموضوع يستحق التثبيت ...
ودامت جهودكم الخيرة ...
سلامي ...


----------



## قمرفلسطين (7 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة ابوشمالة (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على جهودكم الكبيرة


----------



## gabysf (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور كتير مهندس سيف
أخوك م / جابر


----------



## اياد الحمداني (29 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks very very much


----------



## tete321 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية اخوي


----------



## نورة0 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزيت عنا كل خير


----------



## سارية عثمان (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## هادي المهندس (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء اذا امكن رفع هذا الفايل على رابط اخر لان تم اغلاق موقع فور شير قبل يومين في دوله الامارات.

مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## rwmam (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم مشاركة الاخ سيف اكثر من رائعه ويستاهل التقييم

مهندس rwmam


----------



## الصادق اثنين (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## هادي المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
هل من الممكن رفعها على رابط اخر كي نستفاد منها لان تم غلق هذا الموقع

مع تحياتي


----------



## ابراهيم الفهد (20 يوليو 2009)

thank you
شكرا لك يا اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم الفهد (20 يوليو 2009)

thank you
شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## فراس مهنا (20 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ويوفقك


----------



## مهندس/هانى البيلى (20 يوليو 2009)

مشكور ويعطيك الف عافيه ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_aah2007 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## بسام.م.ب (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله بك


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد صخر (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## sniper1975 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخ سيف مجهود رائع ...............بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو الزبير (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشششششششششكور
وبارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.طاهر (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الكبير و على القيمة العالية التى تم اضافتها


----------



## ahmed salah2010 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## odwan (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وألف شكر على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## Els3id Fathy (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng_dede_gamal (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hawkar1 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## hawkar1 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## علي الرفاعي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مشاركتك مفيدة جدا اخي لانها تلغي اي حل غير صحيح منشور في الانترنت

احييك


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (1 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا هندسة


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (1 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم...بارك الله بيك


----------



## aymanallam (2 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Dr. Maki Jafar (2 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الفاضل ..هل بالامكان اعادة رفعه على mediafire لان 4shared محجوب هنا ..
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## rahal83_2000 (2 أغسطس 2011)

حياك الله


----------



## احمد زيدو (2 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## التوأم (2 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو وهاب (29 نوفمبر 2011)

نتمنى لكم النجاح والتوفيق في خدمة البشرية


----------



## Mohamed laith (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو أحمد. (23 ديسمبر 2012)

مجهود رائع بورك فيكم


----------



## eng_sabba7 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيدنصير (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## omar iraqi (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ELKAISAR (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## خادم السعودي (24 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا يا باشمهندس


----------



## amgad171 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engawyyy (11 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Hind Aldoory (11 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير*


----------



## engkhaled20 (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## محمود علام (12 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saadson (23 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس


----------



## حمدي شققي (24 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماجد شرف (24 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## H.A.S.A.N (25 يونيو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## عدنان الكسجي (25 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amr hessen (25 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## انس عبدالله (31 يوليو 2014)

مشكور جدا اخي الفاضل وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## chei5saad (31 يوليو 2014)

هل هناك من عمل مماثل للكودات الاجدد مثل اصدار 2008 او 2011 ؟؟


----------



## mousabadr (3 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (4 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohamed saeed (9 مارس 2015)

thanks


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (9 مارس 2015)

_بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً_​


----------



## amr2021 (10 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## mody_009 (17 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Hazim Gad (17 أبريل 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> سبق و أن قدمت سابق نفس الموضوع لأحد الاصدارات الأقدم أما هذه المرة يسعدني أن أقدم للزملاء الأعزاء المهتمين بالتصميم حسب الكود الأمريكي هذا الموضوع CONCRETE-ACI 318-05 PCA NOTES و الملف يحوي الكود بالاضافة الى أمثلة محلولة بشكل تفصيلي و تشمل تصميم جميع العناصر الخرسانية لا تتردد في التحميل
> هذا هو الرابط
> مع خالص تحياتي
> http://www.4shared.com/file/45085828/b2d8a3d3/NOTES.html?dirPwdVerified=9ace4cae



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng:Ali Sayed (17 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله ابورمان (17 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## NOOR2006 (19 أبريل 2015)

مشكور استاذ سيف على المجهود جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هيثم محمد على (19 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (5 سبتمبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد19775 (10 سبتمبر 2017)

مهندس سيف تسلم ايدك 
لو تتكرم بالرفع على رابط آخر لانه لا يعمل


----------



## galal980 (10 سبتمبر 2017)

الملف محذوف الرجاء إعادة الرفع وشكرا


----------

